# Real Time Traffic Information (RTTI) going away



## mark.a.woodmansee (11 mo ago)

I recently received notice that the RTTI functionality on my NBT system (2014 F10) is going away due to the retirement of 3G. I really like this functionality as I drive in the city a lot where traffic is unpredictable. Note that my display is embedded in the dash as shown in the photo.

Is it possible to upgrade to something else (NBT EVO) to keep RTTI? Or purchase a 3rd party software to install?

Please advise.

Mark


----------

